# Toddler Songs



## Apryl Srissa (Oct 1, 2005)

My third son is a huge music lover and I'm running out of songs









He loves when we sing, so we do it a lot. But I'm tired of the songs I know. He doesn't like cds/tapes as much, so I'm looking for easy songs, with words. So far, his favorites are Twinkle Twinkle, and ABCs, but I'm so tired of them that half the time I just make up words to them. He'd enjoy if anyones has any recommendations?

He is so much more verbal than either of his brothers, that I am just shocked by how much he wants and seems to need more of this than his brothers did at this age. Not that he speaks English







But he does speak nearly constantly, and loves to sing, so I try to sing with him as much as I can.

Thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

This week's favorites around here are Baa Baa Blacksheep (the Sheep song) and the Wheels on the Bus (which you can make endless verses for....)

-Angela


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

I think there are a ton of lyrics here.

That site is hard to navigate here is a better link

http://www.kididdles.com/lyrics/allsongs.html


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

Oh, I used to sing this one a lot to my kids

http://www.kididdles.com/lyrics/f013.html


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

My daughter loves this one (to the tune of Twinkle Twinkle Little Star):

Wiggle, wiggle little toes (touch toes)
Oh my goodness what a pose
Up above my head so high (hands above head)
Dancing, dancing in the sky

Wiggle, wiggle little toes (touch toes)
Won't you come and touch my nose (touch nose)
On my face I have a nose
On my feet I have ten toes (touch toes)

Got five fingers on each hand (wiggle fingers)
Got two legs to help me stand (touch legs)
There are so many parts of me
That I'm learning, as you can see.

That's if you're not too sick of that tune!!!


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Rachel loves music too.

One favourite i "Smooth Road To London Town".

We also like "Muffin Man",

Another Fave:
"Row row row your boat, gently down the stream.
If you see a crocodile
Don't forget to scream!"

The Veggie Tales Theme Song

Any veggie tales songs, actually. Seh loves them all.

"Little Peter Rabbit"

"Sleeping Bunnies"


----------



## thehappyhippo (Jan 1, 2007)

Let's see:

*5 Little Monkey's* (the kids from church and the kids I watch love this)

*Five little monkeys swinging from the tree* (put up 5 fingers and swing your hand back and forth in front of you)
*Teasing Mr. Alligator "you can't catch me, you can't catch me!"* (put thumbs to your temples and wiggle fingers as if taunting)
*Along comes Mr. Alligator quiet as can be and* (use soft voice or whisper this. put both hands together and sway your hands back and forth as if swimming in the water.)
*Snapped that monkey right out of that tree* (say this loudly and clap your hands in front of the child)

Repeat this until no more monkeys are left. This is the same tune to Monkey's jumping on the bed. Hopefully you know that one.









My kids like Skidamarink a dink a dink. Do you know that one?

Itsy Bitsy Spider

My other favorites are Miss Mary Mack and How Much is that Doggy in the Window. I don't know what the tunes are. I can provide the lyrics if you need them.

I'd find some Sharon, Lewis & Brahm cd's and Raffi from the library and get some song ideas from them and then sing them to your son or you can sing together to them.

My daughter loves singing right now as well and has several songs memorized. She is still singing Jingle Bells because it's her favorite.

Also, Old McDonald's Farm and BINGO are other favorites of ours.


----------



## Apryl Srissa (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow!









Lots of great ideas, some I knew and had forgotten too. We add the wheels on the buss to our list today to start with and by bedtime he was already 'singing' along









Thanks!


----------



## Mama Pajama (Jan 12, 2007)

DS's favorite song is "Itsy Bitsy Spider" - he now does the hand motions along with me which is great fun for him and super cute to watch.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

DS loves "Rum Sum Sum". It has hand motions too. I tried to write it out but it looks weird -- you really need someone to sing it for you to hear the tune. The song is on the great children's CD by Laurie Berkner "Buzz Buzz"

We also do Ring Around the Rosie with a twist.
Ring around the rosie, pocket full of posies (spin in circles)
ashes ashes we all fall down. (Fall down)
The cows are in the meadow, eating buttercups (mimic eating from the floor)
THUNDER (pound floor) LIGHTENING (clap hands)
We all stand up!!


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

We sing a lot of old time mountain music with DD. One CD that will teach you some great songs is American Folksongs for Children by Mike and Peggy Seeger. The songs are short and easy to remember for singing without the CD.


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

lately we've been singing:

--Five Little Monkeys Jumping on the Bed
--Skip to My Lou
--The Farmer in the Dell
--London Bridge
--If You're Happy and You Know It
--Head, Shoulders, Knees and Toes

when I run out of songs, I usually resort to reciting our favorite books (from memory, of course, since we've read the same ones a bazillion times!







)


----------



## roxyrox (Sep 11, 2006)

lately my lo likes;

5 astronauts in a flying saucer,
flew round the world one day,
They looked left and right,
But they didn't like the sight, so one of them flew away,

4 astronauts....
3 astronauts...etc etc lol

_Dingle Dangle Scarecrow_ is another fav as is _The Grand Old Duke of York_!


----------



## ikesmom (Oct 29, 2005)

We have all the Raffi CD s. Everyone in the house knows the lyrics because I get in their face and sing like a loon. I like to check music out at the library before I buy because some kids music drives me nuts. Paul Simon isn't children s music but its a favorite here too.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

These are some toddler-friendly singalong songs I can think of offhand:

Eensy Weensy Spider
Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star
The Wheels on the Bus
Skip to My Lou
This Is the Way We (Wash the Clothes, etc.)
One, Two, Buckle My Shoe...
Rockabye Baby, Thy Cradle Is Green...(Father's a nobleman, Mother's a Queen. And Betty's a lady and wears a gold ring, and Johnny's a drummer and drums for the King.)
She'll Be Coming 'Round the Mountain (the other verses we do are: and we'll all run out to meet her, she'll be driving six white horses, and we'll kill the old red rooster, and we'll all have chicken and dumplings)
Little Red Caboose
Freight Train
Shenandoah
The Red River Valley
Peace Like A River
If You're Happy and You Know It
B-I-N-G-O
The Farmer in the Dell
Old MacDonald
Hush, Little Baby
The Riddle Song (I gave my love a cherry, without no stone. I gave my love a chicken without no bone....)
All Through the Night (sleep, my child and peace attend thee, all through the night...)
Down at the Station (early in the morning, see the little puffer-bellies all in a row...)
Oh, Susanna!
Hard Times Come Again No More
My Favorite Things (Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens....)
Do, Re, Mi (Doe, a deer--a female deer....)
The Car Song (Woody Guthrie's "take you ridin' in my car-car...")
Jingle Bells
Chim Chim, Cheree


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

My daughter likes best the songs we make up ourselves. We often use familiar tunes and create words that are more relevant to our lives or the day's events. It's amazing to see the creativity it inspires in a young child.


----------



## EastonsMom (Oct 24, 2005)

ANYTHING Johnny Cash, the boy is OBSESSED!! Cocaine Blues is one of his FAVS







:

We do Down by the banks of the hanky panky.....

Here comes the choo choo train going down the track, now he;s going forward, now its going back.....

five lil ducks went out one day...


----------



## joliara (Mar 12, 2006)

Making up your own words is a great idea! I like to make up songs to familiar tunes when going about the day, cooking, groceries, whatever. It inspires creativity! That said, I love "Brown Bear, Brown Bear, What do you see?" ... It's a book but also a song, and there are signs to go with it. Google it and I bet you'll find lyrics, a midi file, and the signs!







It's really good for the signs, because it has animals, colors, etc.









My 2-yo loves Both monkey songs, too!


----------



## shiningpearl (Jul 1, 2006)

My Grandma used to sing this to me when I was little and my DD loves it.

Three Little fishies I found this link but there are a ton more if you do a yahoo search.

OHHHH and I just found this site that looks really cool. It has a ton of stuff!http://www.songsforteaching.com/


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

We attend a Parenting class (Mommy & Me) and have learned a few songs. The cool thing is... the hand/body movements are just as important when you learn them.

My daughter's favorites are Itsy Bitsy spider & Twinkle Twinkle Little Star, but hands down, her most favorite is _The Grand Old Duke of York_ (put the toddler on your knees)

"marches them up to the top of the hill" (you march your toddler up)
"and marches them down again" (march them down, bouncing all the way)
"you move them to the right" (sway her body to the right)
"You move them to the left" (sway her body to the left)
.... "and then you turn them upside down" (all toddlers get lifted upside down - her FAVORITE part)
"oh what a funny site" (and if I say that last part wrong, she'll correct me!)

We just learned this one:

Every time you say Skidamarink, you make an L shape with your arms, one elbow on top of the hand (bottom L part) and the top hand is going around in a circle, then switch arms.

*Skidamarink* a dink a dink,
Skidamarink a doo,
I love you.
Skidamarink a dink a dink,
Skidamarink a doo,
I love you.

I love you in the morning
And in the afternoon,
I love you in the evening
And underneath the moon;
Oh, Skidamarink a dink a dink,
Skidamarink a doo,
I love you!


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

Ain't gonna Rain no More No More
How in the Heck can I wash my neck, if it
Ain't gonna Rain No more?

also,

Someone's in the kitchen with Dinah
Someone's in the kitchen I know I know
Someone's in the kitchen w/Dinah
Strummin on the ole banjo

and Sing a song of Sixpence

and Git Along Lil' Dogies

hmmm. And rhymes like One Two Buckle my shoe, 3,4 Shut the door, etc.


----------



## joliara (Mar 12, 2006)

Q's favorite song right now is "mommy loves me" ... Sung to the tune of "jesus loves me" it goes like this:

Mommy loves me, this I know
for she often tells me so
Daddy loves me, too, you see
I love them and they love me.

My Mommy loves me!
My Daddy loves me!
My parents love me!
They often tell me so.

Also we sing I love you, you love me from Barney (we don't watch it, but I love that song!) and Skinamarinkedinkedink (sp!)

Skinamarink e dink e dink
Skinamarink e doo
I love you
Skinamarink e dink e dink
Skinamarink e doo
I love you
I love you in the morning and in the afternoon
I love you in the evening underneath the moon
Oh!
Skinamarink e dink e dink
Skinamarink e doo
I love you
I love you (i love you singin)
I love you (we'll see you next time)
I love you.
I..... Love.... You, too, boop-boop-be-do! *muah!*

There are some more I thought of but I can't remember now and we're on our way to our hippie cult (UU church).


----------



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

Our 21-month-old just got a CD/book combo called "Wee Sing Children's Songs and Fingerplays." It's very simple, very short nursery rhymes and toddler songs - things she can learn to sing herself, as opposed to longer and more complicated songs like Raffi sings. I know you said your son doesn't like CDs, but this one comes with a book with sheet music, lyrics, and instructions for hand motions.

http://www.weesing.com/single_product.cfm?product_id=7


----------



## NC_Mama (Aug 8, 2006)

Livy's Favorite's are Itsy Bitsy Spider, Patty Cake, The Muffin Man, Anything by Paul Simon (one of my favs too), Jesus Take the wheel (she knows that by heart and word for word), and anything by Laurie Berkner and Johnny Cash especially Walk the Line!


----------



## Apryl Srissa (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the great advice!

Sorry I took so long answering, kids were all sick, things have been crazy.

We've added in a few of your new songs already, so far his new fav is wheels on the bus, he learned that first verse in one afternoon and sings it everyday!

We do enjoy getting CDs, especially trying them from our library, but those are things that take longer learning for him, I like him to also have some simple repetitive ones that he can master quickly as well. For CDs, we love Ralph's World and Laurie Berkner, they really like both of them. So far, we haven't gotten to the Raffi we just checked out, but I remember my oldest never clicked with him, so I hadn't tried, so maybe they will like him better. The other two artists we had to get our own copy of, they love those!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

subbing!!


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

You can also try a music class if you want songs and a way to get out of the house:

www.musictogether.com

You get a CD of great songs with each session and it is a very toddler appropriate environment. It is based on the concept that kids learn by watching their parents so the focus is not on the toddlers doing anything "right" but on the parents having fun with their kids and enjoying music.

My daughter is a big fan.


----------



## clane (Aug 5, 2005)

EastonsMom said:


> ANYTHING Johnny Cash, the boy is OBSESSED!! Cocaine Blues is one of his FAVS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joliara (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LolaK* 
You can also try a music class if you want songs and a way to get out of the house:

www.musictogether.com

You get a CD of great songs with each session and it is a very toddler appropriate environment. It is based on the concept that kids learn by watching their parents so the focus is not on the toddlers doing anything "right" but on the parents having fun with their kids and enjoying music.

My daughter is a big fan.

I second the Music Together suggestion. We only did one semester because it is a little pricey for us, but it's a great value. My Q LOVED it and he was 1.5 at the time. I tend to not be such a big fan of a lot of "kids' music" but the Music Together collections are definitely liveable to listen to over and over.


----------

